# Cz 2075 Rami ?



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

What is the word on this CZ? If you have one, I would love to hear your thoughts about it.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I purchased my Rami about a year and a half ago with the intent to buy a sub compact for carry. This little gun has really suprised me! I was expecting less then decent accuracy coming from the 3" barrel, boy was I wrong. Right out of the box it was more accurate than I am. The main reason I decided on the Rami was the da/sa and the fact that the safety could only be used to reach condition one ( cocked and locked). I like the fact that it is styled after the 1911's but still offers a d/a mode with an internal firing pin block because I am more comfortable carrying with a round chambered and the hammer down. It weighs 25 oz. unloaded and is quite slim for a double stack handgun(6.5” long x 4.7” high x 1.25” wide). The size of the gun definitely isn't for everyone it is short and your pinky will hang off the bottom! It came with 2 mag's a 10 rd and a 14 rd with a grip extention. I would guess I have about 2500 rds through it now and have experienced 3 ftf's all within the first 100 rds. I carry it every day all day and trust it completely. I would definitly recommend it to anyone in the market for a sub compact 9mm but its not for everyone so make sure you handle it first, if you like the way it feels in your hand more than likely you will love the way it shoots. I have heard of some issues with the .40 cal models but I haven't experienced any problems.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I bought one a couple of weeks ago and have only had it out to the range once, with about 200 rounds fired. This is a link to the range report:

RAMI Range Report

I have high hopes that this will be my number one CCW, eventually, because I can shoot it as accurately as I can shoot my full-sized handguns.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I did do a once over on the gun going over any rough area's and the feed ramp with a diamond file before I ever shot it. But I do that with any firearm I get my hands on new or used. Maybe that has something to do with why it has performed so well for me.


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

I have the poly version. After trying many ccw guns this is the one. Liked the G26 but the grip was a little to big (I have small hands). Held the PPS and XD but felt they seemed "top heavy". Had the Khar PM 9 but mine was the biggest pos I ever owned. When I held the Rami it just fit, pointed and felt right. Get one you will not be disappointed. Keep in mind it is smallbut not that small, pretty heavy when loaded but still a good ccw. By the way you can modify the Pierce mag extensions from the XD for the Rami, I did it and now my pinky has found a home.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the posts. I have to get my hands on one to see how it feels.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> I did do a once over on the gun going over any rough area's and the feed ramp with a diamond file before I ever shot it. But I do that with any firearm I get my hands on new or used. Maybe that has something to do with why it has performed so well for me.


I took mine apart, after the range session, and buffed out all the shiny spots on the rails, and where the slide contacts the hammer. Hopefully, that will help some with the FTE's. I got through the last 60 or 70 rounds without a 'burp', so maybe the light polishing will be enough.


----------

